# ALL CLUBS BAR B QUE BAY AREA



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

THE LAST MEETING WENT WELL, THERE WERE 17 CLUBS IN ATTENDANCE. WE DISCUSED LOCATION, DATE, TIME, DJ, JUMPER FOR THE KIDS, AND GAMES. FOR ALL OF THESE MENTIONED IT WILL BE 60 DOLLARS FOR EACH CLUB. IF YOU DIDNT ATTEND AND WOULD LIKE TO BE INVOLVED WE ARE HAVING ANOTHER MEETING THIS FRIDAY APRIL 25 AT 7:00 AT ROUND TABLE PIZZA ON ABORN AND WHITE. THIS MEETING WILL BE FOR CLUBS TO BRING THERE MONEY SO WE CAN GO RESERVE THE LOCATION, DJ AND JUMPER. IF ANY ONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL STEVE (408) 677- 0488.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DAY HAS BEEN POSTED SEPTEMBER 20TH, 2008


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Apr 20 2008, 04:17 PM~10461068
> *THE LAST MEETING WENT WELL, THERE WERE 17 CLUBS IN ATTENDANCE. WE DISCUSED LOCATION, DATE, TIME, DJ, JUMPER FOR THE KIDS, AND GAMES. FOR ALL OF THESE MENTIONED IT WILL BE 60 DOLLARS FOR EACH CLUB. IF YOU  DIDNT ATTEND AND WOULD LIKE TO BE INVOLVED WE ARE HAVING ANOTHER MEETING THIS FRIDAY APRIL 25 AT 7:00 AT ROUND TABLE PIZZA ON ABORN AND WHITE. THIS MEETING WILL BE FOR CLUBS TO BRING THERE MONEY SO WE CAN GO RESERVE THE LOCATION, DJ AND JUMPER. IF ANY ONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL STEVE (408) 677- 0488.
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

bringing this to the top so every 1 see's it. by now every 1 should be uup to date with the info. i am a lil disappointed for the lack of post or responses to this topic. specially after seeing all the post on the other topic (every1 knows wich 1). i hope to see every1 involved in this bbq. also, if any 1 is going out to tennison sat. hit up all the homies out there. i cant make it to the show. but am trying to get out to sams that night. :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 24 2008, 09:33 PM~10498242
> *  bringing this to the top so every 1 see's it. by now every 1 should be uup to date with the info. i am a lil disappointed for the lack of post or responses to this topic. specially after seeing all the post on the other topic (every1 knows wich 1). i hope to see every1 involved in this bbq. also, if any 1 is going out to tennison sat. hit up all the homies out there. i cant make it to the show. but am trying to get out to sams that night.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

THE LAST MEETING WAS 4/25 THERE WERE ONLY 5 CAR CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP WE COLLECT 600 HUNDRED BUCKS WE WILL BOOK THE PARK ON MON. HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE ON THE 5/9 SAME PLACE SAME BAT CHANNEL IF THERE IS ANY QUESTION YOU HAVE MY # IILL BE AT TENNYSON SHOW TOMORROW


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Apr 25 2008, 09:05 PM~10506331
> *THE LAST MEETING WAS 4/25 THERE WERE ONLY 5 CAR CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP  WE COLLECT 600 HUNDRED BUCKS WE WILL BOOK THE PARK ON MON. HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE ON THE 5/9 SAME PLACE SAME BAT CHANNEL  IF THERE IS ANY QUESTION  YOU HAVE MY # IILL BE AT TENNYSON SHOW TOMORROW
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

THE DATE THAT WE HAD CHOOSE WAS TAKEN, A DATE HAS NOT BEEN CHOOSEN AT THIS TIME WE WILL KEEP YOU UPDATED ON NEW CHOSEN DATE


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

well theres no date, no place, this is the first time i hear about it...


but were there jus name time n place


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

YOU KNOW DUKE'S NO.CAL WI







LL BE POSTED UP! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

no new news yet :dunno: stay tuned
as of today we dont have the park. the date we wanted, 7/26 was unavailable. steve is looking into other possible dates the park will be available. 

this isnt easy because he is also trying to determine an open weekend. looking at the events calander, is pretty booked. but we can make this happen. 

any and all comments and suggestions are welcome, as well as any help. post, pm or get ahold of steve with any info or suggestions. every1 that is serious bout being involved with this should attend this meeting so we can get a date set and grab the park that monday

thanks to all, see you there


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

yeah STREETLOW will attend this meeting next friday. :biggrin:


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:uh: any other clubs? come on, lets see who is down for this.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

YOU KNOW LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE 

DAY HAS BEEN POSTED SEPTEMBER 20TH, 2008


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 30 2008, 08:39 PM~10547104
> *no new news yet  :dunno:  stay tuned
> as of today we dont have the park. the date we wanted, 7/26 was unavailable. steve is looking into other possible dates the park will be available.
> 
> ...


I GOING TO BE @ NEXT MEETING BRO....


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


any1 else


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

i now have the dates that are that are open for the park hope to see every club at the next meeting may 9, 7:00 roundtable on white an aborn [/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/B]*    *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

this friday, we need everyone's input or this might be able to happen.


may9,2008, round table 7:00 white/aborn


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@May 5 2008, 07:20 PM~10583269
> *i now have the dates that are that are open for the park hope to see every club at the next meeting may 9, 7:00 roundtable on white an aborn [/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]**
> *



we will be there


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*T T T *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

meeting tonight


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

to all who live in san jose.... tonight on story and white road, there will be a POLICE CHECK POINT. they are looking for drunk drivers, people driving with NO LICENSE and under the influence of a CONTROLLED SUBSTANCE - to the homies in san jose - BE COOL tonight. one love - big rasta - islanders c.c.


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 9 2008, 08:18 AM~10615171
> * to all who live in san jose.... tonight on story and white road, there will be a POLICE CHECK POINT. they are looking for drunk drivers, people driving with NO LICENSE and under the influence of a CONTROLLED SUBSTANCE - to the homies in san jose - BE COOL tonight. one love - big rasta - islanders c.c.
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

*DAY HAS BEEN POSTED SEPTEMBER 20TH ANY QUESTIONS CALL 6770488 OR [email protected]    *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

bringing this to da top so not to be 4gotten


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

wuss up homies whens the next meeting????


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

we'll post it up later. got everything paid for and date set, so we didnt want to have a meeting like every 2 weeks. like we were. if you got any questions, you can hit up steve from str8 ridas


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 28 2008, 04:53 PM~10756846
> *we'll post it up later. got everything paid for and date set, so we didnt want to have a meeting like every 2 weeks. like we were. if you got any questions, you can hit up steve from str8 ridas
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DAY HAS BEEN POSTED SEPTEMBER 20TH, 2008


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

who's goin?


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i'm goin to win the beer chugin contest


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*T T T :biggrin: *


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@May 16 2008, 08:06 PM~10673894
> *DAY HAS BEEN POSTED SEPTEMBER 20TH
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

:biggrin:  STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

bringing it 2 da top to keep tha homies informed.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

who's ready for this one :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 28 2008, 05:53 PM~10757242
> *DAY HAS BEEN POSTED SEPTEMBER 20TH, 2008
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

still happening !!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

i spoke with steve from str8 riders about this, and we are trying to get stranger 69 ready for that day we will be giving stranger his car like he wanted it so it might be a happy/sad day that day 


Strangers Wish


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

DATE FOR MEETING IS THE FRI THE 1ST OF AUG. ROUND TABLE ON ABORN AND WHITE IF YOU CAN NOT MAKE THAT DATE CALL ME AND LET ME KNOW NUMBER IS 408 677 0488 AND IF THERE ANY CLUBS THAT DIDNT TALK TO JUST COME ANY WAYS.( THIS ISNT AN INVITION ONLY EVENT)


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

MY BAD THE TIME IS 700


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

TAKING IT TO THE TOP SO ITS NOT FORGOTTEN


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

T T T




:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

Meeting this friday


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

see evry1 tonight.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 1 2008, 10:13 AM~11233653
> *see evry1 tonight.
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 1 2008, 10:13 AM~11233653
> *see evry1 tonight.
> *


Sorry had to work .... what did i miss?


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

STREETLOW CAN'T WAITE FOR THIS BBQ.


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IF WE COULD GIVE THE REST OF THE MONEY WE HAVE TO CHIVOS FAMILY CALL ME TO SEE IF YOU GUYS ARE OK WITH THAT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Aug 4 2008, 06:34 PM~11258847
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IF WE COULD GIVE THE REST OF THE MONEY WE HAVE TO CHIVOS FAMILY CALL ME TO SEE IF YOU GUYS ARE OK WITH THAT
> *


JUST DO IT BRO, IM POSITIVE NOBODY WOULD MIND.....RIGHT!!!!


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 4 2008, 06:51 PM~11259112
> *JUST DO IT BRO, IM POSITIVE NOBODY WOULD MIND.....RIGHT!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Aug 4 2008, 06:34 PM~11258847
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IF WE COULD GIVE THE REST OF THE MONEY WE HAVE TO CHIVOS FAMILY CALL ME TO SEE IF YOU GUYS ARE OK WITH THAT
> *


do it bro


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: thanks homies
doing it for chivo locs, r.i.p. :tears:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

ITS DONE THaTS WHAT IM GOING TO DO


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Aug 5 2008, 05:19 PM~11267729
> *ITS DONE THaTS WHAT IM GOING TO DO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

WHO'S GOIN???????????????????????????????


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ok homies the car wash for sat at the round table on aborn and white in san jose. we will be out there from 10 till ?
hope to see you all out there.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Aug 4 2008, 06:34 PM~11258847
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IF WE COULD GIVE THE REST OF THE MONEY WE HAVE TO CHIVOS FAMILY CALL ME TO SEE IF YOU GUYS ARE OK WITH THAT
> *


Sounds like a great idea ....


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 6 2008, 12:09 PM~11275040
> *ok homies the car wash for sat at the round table on aborn and white in san jose. we will be out there from 10 till ?
> hope to see you all out there.
> *


 :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt b4 i leave for the day


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

can't wait for the ice cold beer


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 you bringing it :biggrin: 

its all good bro. just bringing this to the top and reminding every1 about the car wash this sat. for the lost homie , chivo. cya all there


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt for the bbq and the car wash this sat for the homie chivo, rip bro


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

you know............. ttt


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

let's do this!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

SEE EVERY ONE TOMMROW


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

it's goin to be a good 1


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

just 2 and a half week's away who's ready.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Sep 3 2008, 02:22 PM~11508768
> *just 2 and a half week's away who's ready.
> *


WHERE WERE YOU SATURDAY :angry: 





:biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T FOR THE NOR CAL BBQ............LOOKING FORWARD TO IT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Sep 3 2008, 02:22 PM~11508768
> *just 2 and a half week's away who's ready.
> *


ready :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

LAST MEETING IS FRI.12 AT 7:00 AT THE ROUND TABLE SAME PLACE ITS BEEN AT THE HOLE TIME HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE ITS TIME TO PARTY     :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Sep 5 2008, 01:07 PM~11527636
> *LAST MEETING IS FRI.12 AT 7:00 AT THE ROUND TABLE SAME PLACE ITS BEEN AT THE HOLE TIME HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE ITS TIME TO PARTY         :biggrin:
> *


We'll try and send someone out there.....


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

STR8RIDAZ YOUR STILL A CLUB


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Sep 5 2008, 02:22 PM~11528376
> *STR8RIDAZ YOUR STILL A CLUB
> *


  whats that meen? 


anyways. se ya all there on fri. :biggrin:


----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

SHAO0o0o0o0o0o0 T T T


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

luxurious after party at AJS bar and grill in the radison hotel on forth street in san jose ( next to 4th street bowl)


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Sep 5 2008, 02:22 PM~11528376
> *STR8RIDAZ YOUR STILL A CLUB
> *


STEVE YOU SMOKIN BLAST AGAIN?


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

The last meeting is this Friday night...right? :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Sep 10 2008, 11:43 AM~11567546
> *The last meeting is this Friday night...right? :dunno:
> *


CORRECT


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2008, 11:47 AM~11567581
> *CORRECT
> *


Cool, Thanks my brother :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Sep 10 2008, 12:36 PM~11568056
> *Cool, Thanks my brother :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Sep 5 2008, 01:07 PM~11527636
> *LAST MEETING IS FRI.12 AT 7:00 AT THE ROUND TABLE SAME PLACE ITS BEEN AT THE HOLE TIME HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE ITS TIME TO PARTY         :biggrin:
> *


streetlow will be there fo sho


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

9 DAY'S COOL!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

roundtable here i come


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Sep 10 2008, 02:30 PM~11569012
> *streetlow will be there fo sho
> *


DID YOU GUYS PAY THE FEE?? :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 12 2008, 06:01 PM~11588917
> *DID YOU GUYS PAY THE FEE?? :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah we did


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

THERE WERE ONLY LIKE THREE CLUBS AT THE MEETING WE JUST TALKED WHAT WE COULD DO FOR THE KIDS SO IF YOU READ THIS AN YOU HAVE AN IDEA BRING IT WITH IF NOT OWELL PARKING IS LIMITED SO IF YOUR BRING YOUR CAR COME EARLY I WILL BE THERE AT 530ISH DOORS OPEN AT 600 DJ WILL BE THERE AT 1100 JUMPER AT 1000 HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE LETS PARTY LIKE YOU PAID FOR IT       :420: :420: :420:


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

IS THERE A LIST OF CLUBS WHO ARE GOING? PLS. POST UP! AND IF THERE'S NOT WHO'S GOING! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

1. NO. CAL DUKE'S


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

2. CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

TTT
NEW CLASSICS will be there


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

4. BAY AREA BOSSES


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

5. luxurious


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

IM GOING AND I DIDNT PAY :biggrin:


----------



## slamed48 (Apr 14, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

6. Enchanted Creation Nor Cal


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

WHERES THIS HAPPENING AT ?


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Sep 18 2008, 11:15 AM~11635391
> *TTMFT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

hey locs what time r u goin out there.


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

Whos rollin out there from the east bay?


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

just 2 dayz away who's goin.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Sep 18 2008, 11:31 AM~11635501
> *hey locs what time r u goin out there.
> *


Not sure yet bro still trying to figure that out right now .... you going? for sure going :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Sep 18 2008, 12:03 PM~11635716
> *Whos rollin out there from the east bay?
> *


ME .... :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 18 2008, 11:50 AM~11636121
> *ME ....  :biggrin:
> *


REALLY! :cheesy: ............. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 18 2008, 08:20 AM~11634046
> *WHERES THIS HAPPENING AT ?
> *


baylands park :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Sep 19 2008, 07:59 AM~11643552
> *baylands park :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS SINCE I AM NOT IN A CAR CLUB ....I CANT GO ?


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 18 2008, 12:49 PM~11636116
> *Not sure yet bro still trying to figure that out right now .... you going? for sure going :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah foo shoooooo


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Sep 19 2008, 09:24 AM~11643783
> *yeah foo shoooooo
> *



Naomi is not going to let him go :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 19 2008, 09:29 AM~11643826
> *Naomi is not going to let him go  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Just want to make sure he does not drink too much tonight and can't make it tomorrow ..... :uh: 






:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 19 2008, 09:31 AM~11643852
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Just want to make sure he does not drink too much tonight and can't make it tomorrow .....  :uh:
> ...



I know cuz he gets drunk wit gatorade :cheesy:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 19 2008, 09:29 AM~11643826
> *Naomi is not going to let him go  :cheesy:
> *


that's fucked up jesse


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 19 2008, 09:31 AM~11643852
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Just want to make sure he does not drink too much tonight and can't make it tomorrow .....  :uh:
> ...


i'll be there at 6 am how about u locs


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Sep 19 2008, 12:04 PM~11644984
> *that's fucked up jesse
> *



it's Fri we have 2 have a good time :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 19 2008, 09:43 AM~11643938
> *I know cuz he gets drunk wit gatorade  :cheesy:
> *


u should know huh jesse. :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i'm goin to enter the beer chugin contest


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Sep 19 2008, 12:06 PM~11645003
> *u should know huh jesse. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Sep 19 2008, 12:05 PM~11644989
> *i'll be there at 6 am how about u locs
> *


I'll be there but not that early ..... :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 19 2008, 12:46 PM~11645665
> *I'll be there but not that early .....  :biggrin:
> *


tryin to bbq some bacon and eggs sun aint even up by then :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Sep 19 2008, 09:00 AM~11643559
> *I GUESS SINCE I AM NOT IN A CAR CLUB ....I CANT GO ?
> *


Bring that Caddie of yours so I can ask you a couple of CADDIE questions (And look at some engine wiring) :thumbsup: And I can even put you on my guess list :roflmao: :rofl: Its All Good.


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

i ready to see someone barff in yhe beer chuging contest and there ass burn in the pepper contest but there will be no 5/20 toss i couldnt fin any but its all good lets do this shit     :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

We'll be there!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

good to see everyone out there!!! good turn out thanks to streetlow magazine for coming through ..


beautifull day with the homies !!!!!



R.I.P CHIVO LOCSTER


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 20 2008, 05:44 PM~11653598
> *good to see everyone out there!!! good turn out  thanks to streetlow magazine for coming through ..
> beautifull day with the homies !!!!!
> R.I.P CHIVO LOCSTER
> *


x100


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

ANY PIC'S?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.duke_@Sep 20 2008, 10:53 PM~11655820
> *ANY PIC'S?
> *


x2


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 21 2008, 08:15 AM~11656538
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i want to see some pix :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Sep 19 2008, 09:23 PM~11649171
> *sorry steve i don't barff wheni do what i do.*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Sep 21 2008, 10:14 AM~11657140
> *sorry steve i don't barff wheni do what i do.
> *


YOU CAME VERY CLOSE :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

It was a good turn out yesterday,


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

]
















































































































































It was a great day out at the park with the homies!!!!


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

Gotta give it up to Luxurious on the tug of war :thumbsup: 
























































































































There was some funny moments :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

who has the pix of the beer chugin contest.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Sep 21 2008, 11:05 AM~11657401
> *It was a good turn out yesterday,
> 
> 
> ...


good pix'z


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Sep 21 2008, 11:43 AM~11657614
> *Gotta give it up to Luxurious on the tug of war :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


good pix'z


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Sep 21 2008, 12:55 PM~11657946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pix'z


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i know that is not all the pix's


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Sep 21 2008, 07:52 PM~11660563
> *i know that is not all the pix's
> *


X2


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

nice pix thanks 4 sharing


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=lil watcha,Sep 21 2008, 01:55 PM~11657946]


























































































:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Sep 21 2008, 12:05 PM~11657401
> *It was a good turn out yesterday,
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it was, good times..


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Damn, :banghead: looks like I missed a good one. Son had his football game sat... first win of the season (1-2)  Please post up more pics so I can feel like I went :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

x2 more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

yea more pics :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT YEAR FOR A BIG AN BETTER ONE LETS START THE PLANING NOW SO WE HAVE NO HANG UPS THANKS AGIN PEACE OUT NINE FIVE G uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

more pics.....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDAZ_68_@Sep 22 2008, 07:18 PM~11671050
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT YEAR FOR A BIG AN BETTER ONE LETS START THE PLANING NOW SO WE HAVE NO HANG UPS THANKS AGIN PEACE OUT NINE FIVE G uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



there you go homie


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

post more pix's


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

COOL PIC'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## onepinchegrandprix (Aug 24, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

TTT


----------

